# Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich hoffe, ich erzähl hier keinen Müll. Ich habe gerade durch Zufall im Crysis2 Verzeichnis eine "benchmark-readme.txt" gefunden. 
Laut deren Inhalt kann man ein Benchmarktool für Crysis2 hier downloaden:
oaMan UI Tool | NVIDIA Developer Zone

Da ich im Tool DX11 aktivieren konnte, und augenscheinlich auch Tesselation verwendet wurde, könnte dies für alle jene interessant sein, die den DX11-Benchmark im Patch 1.9 vermisst haben!

Mein Resultat (Sys siehe Signatur):

Min: 23,872
Max: 35,014
Avg: 30,013

Quality: Ultra
DX: 11
1920x1200
Fullscreen: True

Quelle: benchmark_readme.txt


=======================================================================================================
Crysis(R) 2
NVidia oaMan Benchmark ReadMe File - June, 2011
=======================================================================================================
This readme file will explain how to setup and run a Crysis 2 benchmark by using NVidia's oaMan tool.
=======================================================================================================
System Requirements
=======================================================================================================
    Crysis 2 installation
    Crysis updated to patch 1.9 (download from MyCrysis - The Official Crysis Community)

=======================================================================================================
Important Notes
=======================================================================================================
    To get the tool running properly Crysis 2 MUST be installed into a path and directory without any
     spaces (e.g. \My Games  1\Crysis 2 does NOT work, \Games\Crysis2 does work)
    To use the benchmark tool please rename the Crysis 2 folder to Crysis2 and change it back to the
     original name afterwards if needed

=======================================================================================================
Installation Instructions
=======================================================================================================
01. Download oaMan from: oaMan UI Tool | NVIDIA Developer Zone
02. Extract the oaman.zip file into a directory on your HDD
03. Start the oaman.exe
04. Click on Application > Add OA Application
05. Navigate to  the Crysis2.exe which is located inside \Bin32 of your Crysis 2 installation
06. Leave the Command Line arguments window empty and click OK
07. oaMan output in the Log should be:
 GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2.exe]
 getInfoThread : Start getting application information
08. Crysis 2 should start and close itself again and the log should say:
 getInfoThread : Benchmark [] | [benchmark.cfg] found
 Add benchmark [benchmark] to application list
 getInfoThread : Exit Successfully
 GetOaAppInfo : Successfully get benchmark information
09. Right click on Crysis2.exe in the Application List and select Add to benchmark list
10. Make your custom settings for the benchmark via the available options for Crysis2.exe and the 
    respective benchmark
11. The game should now appear in the Benchmark List on the right side
12. To start the benchmark click on Benchmarks menu point > Run benchmarks > Run all benchmarks
13. The benchmark will now start
14. Once the benchmark is done you can save your results by clicking on the menu point 
    Benchmarks > Save results
15. You will also see the Avg (Average), Min (Minimum) and Max (Maximum) FPS (Frames Per Second) in 
    the Benchmark List next to the benchmark you have just run

=======================================================================================================
Tipps & Tricks
=======================================================================================================
You can have multiple benchmarks for Crysis 2 added to the Benchmark list  just repeat step 9 and 
customize the benchmark setting afterwards.
It is also possible to run any set of benchmarks by multi-selecting them from the list.

=======================================================================================================
End of ReadMe File.
=======================================================================================================

Übersetzung: 
Danke an Phobos001!!!!

1. Ihr besorgt euch das oaMan UI Tool, und entpackt dieses in einen Ordner eurer Wahl 

Dieses bekommt ihr hier: oaMan UI Tool | NVIDIA Developer Zone

2. Nun könnt ihr euer Crysis 2 zu den Applikationen hinzufügen,doch vorher müsst ihr den Spielepfad entsprechend anpassen. 
Wichtig hierbei ist ,das im gesamten Pfad keine Leerzeichen vorhanden sind. 

Um das ganze einmal zu veranschaulichen, werde ich es anhand meines Spielpfades erklären 

"D:\Games\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2\bin32"

Hier sind jedoch noch Leerzeichen vorhanden(fett hervorgehoben), um den Bench laufen lassen zu können müssen diese Leerzeichen verschwinden.

"D:\Games\ElectronicArts\Crytek\Crysis2\bin32"

So sollte euer kompletter Pfad anschließend aussehen. Ihr müsst nach dem Benchen diesen natürlich wieder in den Ursprünglichen Zustand versetzen,ansonsten startet euer Spiel nicht mehr. 

Nun fügt ihr in Oaman Crysis 2 zu den Applikationen hinzu,dies tut ihr über den "Application Reiter" und wählt hier "Add OA Application"
Dort gebt ihr anschließend den vorher geänderten Pfad an, und wählt in eurem "bin32" die Crysis2.exe

Wenn ihr nun Enter drückt erscheint ein Fenster welches "Command Line Arguments" fordert, dies könnt ihr einfach mit einem Druck auf "OK" hinter euch lassen. Ihr müsst dort nichts eintragen.
Oaman wird euch nun bei korrektem Pfad folgende Meldung ausspucken und einmal kurz Crysis2 starten:

"[28/Jun/11 20:14:08]: cmdlineDialog : Argument [] added
[28/Jun/11 20:14:08]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2.exe]
[28/Jun/11 20:14:46]: getInfoThread : Benchmark [] | [benchmark] found
[28/Jun/11 20:14:46]: Add benchmark [benchmark] to application list
[28/Jun/11 20:14:46]: getInfoThread : Exit Successfully
[28/Jun/11 20:14:47]: GetOaAppInfo : Successfully get benchmark information"

3. Anschließend solltet ihr Crysis 2 in der linken Spalte in einer Baumstruktur aufgelistet bekommen. Mit einem Druck auf das "+" kommt ihr zum verfügbaren Benchmark, der einfach mit einem Doppelklick in die Aufgabenliste auf der rechten Seite eingefügt wird. 
Hier könnt ihr nun die Settings vornehmen, sowie den Benchmark über den "Benchmarks" Reiter im oberen Bereich starten können("Benchmarks -> Run Benchmarks -> Run selected"


----------



## Kev95 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Sieht interessant aus. 
Und der hat funktioniert? Wird nachher gleich getestet!


----------



## Cyris (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Das ist der Benchmark der auch in der Leaked-Beta von Crysis 2 verwendet wurde. Da die Readme June 2011 angibt, wurde es auch mal aktualisiert, somit denke ich das es damit laufen wird. Ein Internen Benchmark wird es also nicht geben? Bisher hatte ich immer das von Adrenalin benutzt, leider wurde es auch nicht mehr upgedated.


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

Es funktioniert schon. Hab's ja bereits getestet und mein Result angegeben.


----------



## To_by_b (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Danke für den Tipp  Hab den Grad laufen lassen und sieht echt net aus!  Min FPS 20,61 Max  33,84  Avg 28,14 und das mit meiner GTX 460 hätt ich nicht gedacht das  sie es einigermaßen Flüssig schafft! Schade aber das man den Benchmark nicht auf Dauerdurchlauf stellen kann wäre bestimmt gut um OC zu testen auf Stabilität.


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

To_by_b schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp  Hab den Grad laufen lassen und sieht echt net aus!  Min FPS 20,61 Max  33,84  Avg 28,14 und das mit meiner GTX 460 hätt ich nicht gedacht das  sie es einigermaßen Flüssig schafft! Schade aber das man den Benchmark nicht auf Dauerdurchlauf stellen kann wäre bestimmt gut um OC zu testen auf Stabilität.



Füg den Bench einfach mehrfach ein, dann hast einen Dauerdurchlauf!


----------



## To_by_b (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Hab ich grad gemacht leider läd er den Benchmark immer neu wodurch die GPU keine Dauerbelastung hat. Schade aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei dem Abschnitt wo der Kampf der Cell gegen die Aliens verschiedene Szenarien gibt! Glaube hab drei verschiedene Gesehen können auch mehr sein! Sind zwar nur minimale Unterschiede bis auf die Autoexplosion aber trotzdem verschieden wo ich finde das man so leider die Ergebnisse nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann!


----------



## D@rk (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Hatte das gestern auch schon gefunden bekomm aber immer fehler....


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Hat bei mir funktioniert der Benchmark, vielen Dank für den Tip ! 

Mein Ergebnis:
Avg: 79.579 FPS 
Min: 55.279 FPS 
Max: 91.996 FPS

Quality: Ultra
Fullscreen: True
DirectX: DX11
Screen Resolution: 1920x1080


----------



## D@rk (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Mehr passiert bei mir nicht:

[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: Starting oaMan 1.0-3792162-20090410-013634
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis 2]
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: getInfoThread : Start getting application information
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: getInfoThread : Filename D:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2\bin32\Crysis2Launcher.exe is not available
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: getInfoThread : Abort Thread
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [1102]
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: SearchFileRegistry : Search file based registry to find OA app
[28/Jun/11 18:58:39]: SearchFileRegistry : Finished
[28/Jun/11 18:58:43]: OnAddAppMenu : Add application menu selected
[28/Jun/11 18:59:01]: cmdlineDialog : Argument [] added
[28/Jun/11 18:59:01]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2.exe]
[28/Jun/11 18:59:01]: getInfoThread : Filename D:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2\bin32\Crysis2.exe is not available
[28/Jun/11 18:59:01]: getInfoThread : Abort Thread
[28/Jun/11 18:59:01]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [1102]


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Hmm, vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

To get the tool running properly Crysis 2 MUST be installed into a path and directory without any
spaces (e.g. “\My Games – 1\Crysis 2” does NOT work, “\Games\Crysis2” does work)

wie ich sehe, hast du bei dir im Installationspfad auch Crysis 2 stehen also mit Leerzeile, versuche es mal umzuändern auf Crysis2 ohne Leerzeile, dann sollte es dann auch klappen mit dem Benchmark 

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## To_by_b (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

@ D@rk  du musst deinen Crysis 2 Ordner umbenennen. Es muss Crysis2 heißen nicht Crysis 2. Also ohne Leerzeichen!
Edit MaB war schneller!


----------



## patrickstolz (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

gibts für ganz dumme ne deutsche anleitung?^^ ich bekomms net hin bzw es passiert net das was passieren soll :o


----------



## D@rk (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Klappt trotzdem net.... das gleiche wie gestern.... kp why

[28/Jun/11 19:24:33]: Starting oaMan 1.0-3792162-20090410-013634
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis 2]
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: getInfoThread : Start getting application information
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: getInfoThread : Filename D:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2\bin32\Crysis2Launcher.exe is not available
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: getInfoThread : Abort Thread
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [1102]
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: SearchFileRegistry : Search file based registry to find OA app
[28/Jun/11 19:24:34]: SearchFileRegistry : Finished
[28/Jun/11 19:24:36]: OnClearAppMenu : Clear application tree menu selected
[28/Jun/11 19:24:36]: Clean current benchmark list
[28/Jun/11 19:24:36]: Clean current application list, including dependent benchmark list
[28/Jun/11 19:24:40]: OnAddAppMenu : Add application menu selected
[28/Jun/11 19:24:53]: cmdlineDialog : Argument [] added
[28/Jun/11 19:24:53]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2.exe]
[28/Jun/11 19:24:53]: getInfoThread : Filename D:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis2\bin32\Crysis2.exe is not available
[28/Jun/11 19:24:53]: getInfoThread : Abort Thread
[28/Jun/11 19:24:53]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [1102]
[28/Jun/11 19:25:41]: OnAddAppMenu : Add application menu selected
[28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: cmdlineDialog : Argument [] added
[28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2Launcher.exe]
[28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: getInfoThread : Start getting application information
[28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: getInfoThread : Filename D:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis2\bin32\Crysis2Launcher.exe is not available
[28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: getInfoThread : Abort Thread
[28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [1102]


----------



## DarthDeeger (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Das könnte daran liegen dass du in dem Pfad wo Crysis 2 liegt überhaupt KEINE Leerzeichen haben darfst!
Du hast aber mehrere (Program_Files_(x86) ; Electronic_Arts) Leerzeichen durch _ kenntlich gemacht.
Diese müssen alle weg, steht auch so in der Read_Me das z.B. nur D:\Games\Crysis2 u.ä. OHNE Leerzeichen im gesamten Pfad funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

Mach das Leerzeichen beim Ordner "Crysis 2" weg!

Edit: Oops, viel zu langsam!


----------



## Phobos001 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



D@rk schrieb:


> Klappt trotzdem net.... das gleiche wie gestern.... kp why
> 
> [28/Jun/11 19:25:43]: getInfoThread : Filename D:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis2\bin32\Crysis2Launcher.exe is not available



Hier haben wir den Übeltäter, du musst auch beim Electronic Arts Ordner das Leerzeichen entfernen. Mach ein "ElectronicArts" sowie ein "ProgramFiles(x86)" daraus, sowie die Crysis2.exe wählen und nicht den Launcher!


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

MaB-(GER)- schrieb:
			
		

> Hat bei mir funktioniert der Benchmark, vielen Dank für den Tip !
> 
> Mein Ergebnis:
> Avg: 79.579 FPS
> ...



Verrätst du uns auch dein System?


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

patrickstolz schrieb:
			
		

> gibts für ganz dumme ne deutsche anleitung?^^ ich bekomms net hin bzw es passiert net das was passieren soll :o



Wo hakts?

Edit: sorry, doppelt gemoppelt!


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns auch dein System?


 
Klar, hier ein paar Einzelheiten meines Systems auf dem der Crysis 2 DX11 Benchmark lief:

Intel Core i7 980X Wakü, Asus Rampage III Extreme WaKü, 12GB DDR3 Ram Corsair Dominator GT, 3 x EVGA GTX 480 Hydro Copper im 3-Way SLI Verbund..


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Geht das nur mit Nvidia's?

Mit meiner HD5850 klappt nämlich nicht, lade einfach im Menü.^^


----------



## D@rk (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Hey  super hat geklappt  

"Geile Bench Sequenz"

hier meine ergebnisse :

Quality: Ultra
Fullscreen: True
DirectX: DX11
Screen Resolutin : 1920 x 1080

FPS:
Avg: 32.342
Min: 25.019
Max: 38.462


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



kress schrieb:


> Geht das nur mit Nvidia's?
> 
> Mit meiner HD5850 klappt nämlich nicht, lade einfach im Menü.^^


 
mit meiner HD5870 passiert das gleiche


----------



## Dragonfire (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Quality: Ultra
Fullscreen: True
DirectX: DX11
Screen Resolutin : 1920 x 1080

FPS:
Avg: 31.066
Min: 24.624
Max: 49.925


Deckt sich mit den Ergebnissen, meiner einstündigen Testsession, die ich gestern noch gespielt habe


----------



## D@rk (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

so hab den bench mal aufgenommen und lad den dann mal in youtube hoch.


----------



## Phobos001 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

1. Ihr besorgt euch das oaMan UI Tool, und entpackt dieses in einen Ordner eurer Wahl 

Dieses bekommt ihr hier: oaMan UI Tool | NVIDIA Developer Zone

2. Nun könnt ihr euer Crysis 2 zu den Applikationen hinzufügen,doch vorher müsst ihr den Spielepfad entsprechend anpassen. 
Wichtig hierbei ist ,das im gesamten Pfad keine Leerzeichen vorhanden sind. 

Um das ganze einmal zu veranschaulichen, werde ich es anhand meines Spielpfades erklären 

"D:\Games\*Electronic Arts*\Crytek\*Crysis 2*\bin32"

Hier sind jedoch noch Leerzeichen vorhanden(fett hervorgehoben), um den Bench laufen lassen zu können müssen diese Leerzeichen verschwinden.

"D:\Games\*ElectronicArts*\Crytek\*Crysis2*\bin32"

So sollte euer *kompletter* Pfad anschließend aussehen. Ihr müsst nach dem Benchen diesen natürlich wieder in den Ursprünglichen Zustand versetzen,ansonsten startet euer Spiel nicht mehr. 

Nun fügt ihr in Oaman Crysis 2 zu den Applikationen hinzu,dies tut ihr über den "Application Reiter" und wählt hier "Add OA Application"
Dort gebt ihr anschließend den vorher geänderten Pfad an, und wählt in eurem "bin32" die Crysis2.exe

Wenn ihr nun Enter drückt erscheint ein Fenster welches "Command Line Arguments" fordert, dies könnt ihr einfach mit einem Druck auf "OK" hinter euch lassen. Ihr müsst dort nichts eintragen.
Oaman wird euch nun  bei korrektem Pfad folgende Meldung ausspucken und einmal kurz Crysis2 starten:

"[28/Jun/11 20:14:08]: cmdlineDialog : Argument [] added
[28/Jun/11 20:14:08]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2.exe]
[28/Jun/11 20:14:46]: getInfoThread : Benchmark [] | [benchmark] found
[28/Jun/11 20:14:46]: Add benchmark [benchmark] to application list
[28/Jun/11 20:14:46]: getInfoThread : Exit Successfully
[28/Jun/11 20:14:47]: GetOaAppInfo : Successfully get benchmark information"

3. Anschließend solltet ihr Crysis 2 in der linken Spalte in einer Baumstruktur aufgelistet bekommen. Mit einem Druck auf das "+" kommt ihr zum verfügbaren Benchmark, der einfach mit einem Doppelklick in die Aufgabenliste auf der rechten Seite eingefügt wird. 
Hier könnt ihr nun die Settings vornehmen, sowie den Benchmark über den "Benchmarks" Reiter im oberen Bereich starten können("Benchmarks -> Run Benchmarks -> Run selected" 


Viel Spass beim Benchen


----------



## D@rk (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

schöne übersetzung


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

@Phobos001

Thx, gute Übersetzung! Werd's im Startpost dazuhängen, ok?


----------



## Phobos001 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Alles klar


----------



## stopfdenpc (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Na toll mit steam geht's wohl nicht? Hab grad mal die Dateien alle rüberkopiert dann kommt beim angeben:
[28/Jun/11 20:59:26]: cmdlineDialog : Argument [] added
[28/Jun/11 20:59:26]: GetOaAppInfo : Getting benchmark information of application [Crysis2.exe]
[28/Jun/11 20:59:26]: getInfoThread : oaRPCInitSocketServerTransport() Error : Couldn't start server on tcp port 6969
[28/Jun/11 20:59:26]: getInfoThread : Abort Thread
[28/Jun/11 20:59:26]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [1103]
[28/Jun/11 20:59:43]: getInfoThread : Run RPC server failed with Server error code [-4]
[28/Jun/11 20:59:43]: GetOaAppInfo : Launching application failed with ExitCode [-4]

oder manchmal gleich ein error 5:0000065434


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Thx,funktioniert 1A 

Meine Ergebniss:

Quality:               Ultra
Fullscreen:           True
DirectX:               DX11
Screen Resolutin : 1920x1200

Avg: 39.197
Min: 31.776
Max: 45.872

Edit: @D@rk und mmayr___irgendwas stimmt mit euren nicht ganz...
Vergleicht mal unsere ergebnisse


----------



## Emani (29. Juni 2011)

was manche leute immer wieder zufällig rausfinden....

kann man das auch mit anderen spielen machen????

Hier mal mein anhang, bzw. Ergebnisse 

min 21.920

Avg 29.545

Max. 35.804

ähm....ja das kanns haben. So ein rechner will ich auch...hammer....

Gruss



D@rk schrieb:


> Hey  super hat geklappt
> 
> "Geile Bench Sequenz"
> 
> ...


 
müsste dein rechner nicht noch ein paar Frames mehr haben als meiner...wegen deiner taktung und deiner Grafikkarte....unterscheide sind ja sehr gering....


----------



## D@rk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

evtl liegts an meinem nvidia treiber und an meiner autoexec. hab die komplett verändert.

Hier das DX11 video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaYBEVZI3qU


----------



## mmayr (29. Juni 2011)

D@rk schrieb:
			
		

> evtl liegts an meinem nvidia treiber und an meiner autoexec. hab die komplett verändert.
> 
> Hier das DX11 video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaYBEVZI3qU



Ich hab die gleiche autoexec. Ingame sind's ohne die auch mehr FPS.


----------



## dsfaxw (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Und der hat funktioniert? Wird nachher gleich getestet!


----------



## Emani (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich hab die gleiche autoexec. Ingame sind's ohne die auch mehr FPS.



was denn für eine Autoexec?!?! was ist denn daran verändert worden bei euch???


----------



## D@rk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

ich hab bei der autoexec die schattenauflösung optimiert
FoV geändert, die meisten grafikeinstellungen auf mind. ultra und höher und ein paar hilfreiche einstellungen.
mausbeschleunigung, blur/bloom, anfangs videos überspringen


----------



## atzenkeeper500 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Moin, ich hab alles nach Anleitung durchgeführt, aber wenn ich den Benchmark starte, beginnt crysis2 mit dem anmeldebildschirm und ich kann die Kampagne weiter spielen. Ich dachte das ne timedemo abläuft und sich dann selbstständig beendet und die ergebnisse angezeigt werden. ist das grundsätzlich so, was mache ich eventuell falsch?


----------



## kress (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

@Atzenkeeper500: Falls du eine Ati/AMD Grafikkarte hast, stehst du vor dem selben Problem wie ich.

Mit AMD/ATI's scheint es nicht zu funktionieren, nur mit Nvidias.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

So - jetzt mal meine Resultate:

1920x1080 / DX11 / Ultra
-----------------------
Avg : * 26,974*
Min :  *19,964*
Max : *32,552*

________________________________________________________________________

1920x1080 / DX11 / Extreme
---------------------------
Avg : * 43,408*
Min : * 31,857*
Max : *52,356*

________________________________________________________________________

1920x1080 / DX11 / Extreme  +  Objekte/Schatten/Wasser auf ULTRA (per autoexec.cfg)     (meine bevorzugten Einstellungen)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Avg : *33,829*
Min : *26,157*
Max : *44,484*

Besonders die *Objekte auf ULTRA* verschlingen viel Leistung - aber *ohne *die gibts halt *keine Tesselation* und *kein POM* - und das ist meiner Meinung nach Beste am NEUEN Crysis 2 


PS: Es gibt doch sicher eine Möglichkeit diverse weitere Grafikeinstellungen in den Benchmark aufzunehmen - außer über diverse Startparameter (umständlich)
Wo bekommt der NVidia-Benchmark die möglichen Einstelungen her?

PS2: Mir ist aufgefallen das durch die immer unterschiedlichen Sequenzen vor allem die Minimum-FPS schwanken - die Average-FPS nicht so sehr und die Maximum natürlich gar nicht.
Besonders wenn die Autos NICHT explodieren (kommt manchmal vor) dann sind die Werte etwas höher.


----------



## atzenkeeper500 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Nee, hab 2 gtx460 im SLI von NVIDIA laufen


----------



## mmayr (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Thx,funktioniert 1A
> 
> Meine Ergebniss:
> 
> ...




Ohne die autoexec siehts so aus:

Min: 29,9
Max: 45,6
Avg: 38,9


----------



## D@rk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



D@rk schrieb:


> Hey  super hat geklappt
> 
> "Geile Bench Sequenz"
> 
> ...



So und nun meine FPS ohne die Autoexec

Avg: 41.882
Min: 32.658
Max: 49.727

Man sieht den unterschied aber ganz deutlich an z.b den schatten der bäume


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Selbst die ergebnisse ohne autoexec kommen mir a bissal wenig vor...


----------



## atzenkeeper500 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Ich bins nochmal. Der Benchmark wil partou nicht laufen, hat einer noch eine Idee?

Alles nach Anleitung gemacht, es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung. Aber wenn der vermeintliche Benchmark starten soll, kommt der Crysis Anmeldebildschirm und ich kann die Kampagne weiter spielen oder ne Runde Multiplayer, aber es startet keine Time-Demo mit Benchmark.

Habe 2 gtx460er, den NVIDIA 275.50 Treiber drauf und es handelt sich um die EA-Download-Version. Der Install-Pfad lautet:
g:\EAGAMES\Crysis2 (sollte also konform sein)

Im Crysis2-bin32-Verzeichnis ist eine Benchmark-Bat-Datei, aber ohne Inhalt.


----------



## mmayr (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es mit der Steam-Version auch nicht klappen soll. 
Hast du die Crysis2.exe angegeben, oder den Launcher?


----------



## atzenkeeper500 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Die Crysis2.exe nicht den Launcher. Vielleicht liegt tatsächlich an der EA-DL-Version. Benutzt Ihr alle eine "normale" DVD-Install-Version?


----------



## mmayr (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Ich hab die DVD-Version!


----------



## D@rk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Ich auch


----------



## Gregmaan (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Die benchmark.bat scheint bei den EA/Steam Downloadern leer zu sein.

Kann jemand mit der DVD Version einmal den Inhalt seiner benchmark.bat posten?

Danke

Gregor


----------



## D@rk (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Das der inhalt bei mir:

@echo Running Crysis(R) 2 benchmarks through this batch file is deprecated.
@echo Instead use OpenAutomate's UI tool which can be downloaded from:
@echo oaMan UI Tool | NVIDIA Developer Zone
@echo Consult the benchmark readme text file inside the Crysis(R) 2 support
@echo folder for further documentation.
@ ..\Support\benchmark_readme.txt
@pause


----------



## deven89 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

dachte die autoexec funktion wurde mit einem patch deaktiviert Oo

könntet ihr die zeilen mal posten? 

was mir bei deinen schatten auffällt, sollen die kanten so "scharf" sein?


----------



## atzenkeeper500 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Die Übernahme der Daten in meine BAT-Datei hat leider nichts gebracht - Spiel startet normal, kein Benchmark. Es mag wohl einfach an der DL-Version des Spiels liegen. Eventuell kommt ja nochmal direkt von Crytek was nachgereicht


----------



## stolle80 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

ich hab keine DL Version, aber der benchmark startet trotzdem nicht, nur das Spiel.


----------



## hase (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Wenn ich das Tool starte, dann startet der jedes mal den EA-Downloadmanager und lädt den 1.9er Patch. Dann stellt er natürlich fest, dass der Patch schon installiert ist und startet C2. Wenn ich dann die crysis2.exe als App hinzu füge, dann macht er das auch so, wie beschrieben, nur habe ich keine Benchmarks zur Auswahl. Was mache ich da falsch. 

Installiert ist C2 unter C:\Spiele\Crysis2 und das oaman unter C:\Spiele\oaman.


----------



## stolle80 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

*Hier, probier mal das Benchmark Tool:*

inCrysis - Crysis Forums / Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool

Läuft, in Downtown hab ich

Auf Ultra DX11 avg *56,7 Fps.*
Auf Ultra DX9 avg.* 75,9 Fps*

_In 1680 x 1050 & ohne HIres Texturen_

Gruß


----------



## Cyris (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Habe leider kein Multi-GPU support mehr mit dem 11.7 :/ deshalb nur 37FPS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan460 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> mit meiner HD5870 passiert das gleiche



Mit meiner 5850 klappts


----------



## naturbursche (7. März 2012)

*AW: Crysis 2 Benchmark doch verfügbar!*

Also die Einrichtung des Tool, kein Problem, mit (+) einen Benchmark hinzugefügt und gestartet klappt, jedoch startet kein Benchmark, sondern nur das normale Spiel und ich kann dann ne Runde wie gwohnt zocken und mir nachher die Ergebnisse AVG, min Frames angucken.

Wie bekomme ich denn den Benchmark zum laufen ?

ich hab mal nachgeguckt, bei mir kann ich keine Datei finden "Benchmark.txt", hab die EA/Origin Version.


----------

